# 14 Day PSMF log



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

I am trying a 14 day PSMF and thought I would log it in case anyone wanted to comment.

Current Stats:
Height: 6'
Weight: 209
Age: 29
BF% Roughly14-15%
Waist: 35.75

I am aiming for 1200ish calories with 200g protein, and as low of fat/carbs as I can go.

I am doing 30 minutes of low impact cardio (stationary bike) every day, with 4 light workouts per week.  The lifting sessions are also around 30-45 mins and very low impact.

Supplements:
10 caps Fish Oil
Whey Shake
Multivitamin
EC stack

My goal is to drop 5lbs of actual fat by the 24th and an inch off my waist.  I have never low-carbed before, so this may be headed towards a donut implosion, but I will try.  I will be updating each post as the day wears on, so the food log will be accurate, it will keep me more honest, and hopefully keep up my motivation.

Welp, here we go.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

10SEP09:
Kicked it off today.  Motivation is high to do this, so we will see how it goes.  I woke up feeling strong despite havaing been on a pretty tough cut for a while.  Abs are visible, with strong vascularity, although the inner tube is still in place.

Here were my macros and meals for the day. Keep in mind that I work nights, so my meals are backwards, ie: breakfast for dinner etc. Any tweaks would be great:

Breakfast: Small salad with (all raw veggies)broccolli, tabasco peppers, bell pepper slices and 1/2cup diced ham with a whey shake:
280 cals, 8g carbs, 36g protein

Break: 1 cup Cottage Cheese
220 cals, 5g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 2 small/med boneless chicken breasts and whey shake
390cals, 3g carbs, 68g protein

Break: 1 cup Cottage Cheese
220 cals, 5g carbs, 30g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham
115cals, 2g carbs, 25g protein

Totals: 1225cals, 23g carbs, 190g protein


Excercise included 30 minutes of stationary bike work with heart rate around 140BMP upon waking.

After work resistance training was:

Bench Press: 225lb  3x8
Incline Dumbell Bench: 25k 3x8
Flyes: 20k   3x8
Dips: 3x10
Planks: 3 x 30secs

Workout was lighter than I intended, but by the end of the day I was ready to eat a small child and was very weak.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

11SEP09:
Weight: 212.5 (hruh?!)

I woke up feeling tired, bloated and sluggish.  Abs are non-existant.  My vascularity is gone and I am as smooth as a hotdog.  I am going to assume that something I ate yesterday is causing me to retain enough water to float a tanker.  I'm not much of a salt eater, so maybe the hot sauces I was using on my chicken and such.

30 minutes of stationary bike work at around 140BPM

Breakfast:
6oz Steamed Tilapia with 1/4 cup raw Broccoli
260 cals, 50g protein, 3g carbs

Still very hungry even after breakfast, but I have the funky taste in the back of my throat, so I am definately in ketosis.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

Ah I guess you can only edit for so long.  I will hold off till each morning to add to posts.  I will complete 11SEP09 log tomorrow then with a full day's data.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 11, 2009)

Drop the cardio.  The absurd deficits you run on a PSMF are enough to drop fat, there is no good reason to compromise muscle by adding in cardio.

Besides, you ain't gonna have the energy for it after a week of this.

Also, I'd run 2 heavy and short workouts per week instead of 4 light ones.  Make it all heavy compounds.

Maybe one with squats, rows, and bench
The other with deadlifts, military press, and pullups

3x3 or 3x5 for each movement would be plenty.  Just focus on keeping the weight on the bar.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing with the cardio, but was under the understanding from Lyles site that he recommended 30 mins cardio daily with this.

I will revise the workout.  To be honest it was a fairly worthless workout anyway.  I had ZERO intensity and felt about as strong a a limp noodle.

So 2 FBW's at low reps and just try to stay heavy?


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep.

I'm not sure where you got the cardio thing from his site, but it's not a good idea to do it on a PSMF at least in my opinion.  You should already be losing nearly 1/3lb of fat per day, that's enough.  The risk to the muscle isn't worth it.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 11, 2009)

Also just noticed that you have a whey shake in there.  Purely for satiety reasons, I'd suggest you drop it and replace it with something solid (lean chicken breast, top round steak, etc.)


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

So apparently peas have carbs.  I just probably jerked myself out of ketosis for some veggies that I dont like.

I hate my life.  From now on, only eating things that I read up on first.

Whats the upper limit on carbs per meal before you blow yourself out of ketosis?  Because I just ate 5-10 carbs worth of peas.


----------



## Built (Sep 11, 2009)

It varies from person to person. 

Do you not have the book?


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 11, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> So apparently peas have carbs.  I just probably jerked myself out of ketosis for some veggies that I dont like.
> 
> I hate my life.  From now on, only eating things that I read up on first.
> 
> Whats the upper limit on carbs per meal before you blow yourself out of ketosis?  Because I just ate 5-10 carbs worth of peas.



Don't throw things out of proportion dude.  When I run PSMF I generally toss salsa on a lot of stuff since I hate bland shit, and that has a small amount of carbs.  A few here and there are not going to have some detrimental effect.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

Built said:


> It varies from person to person.
> 
> Do you not have the book?




I told ya yesterday that I can't get an ebook out here on the rig 

I go home on the 17th though, and I will order it then.

Thanks Danzik, just pissed me off thinking I threw my night out over something I don't even care for.


----------



## Built (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I told you what to do and you ignored me. 



Built said:


> Let's put you at 180 lbs LBM. This puts you at 14% and makes you a category I dieter.
> 
> Your protein can go as high as 360g per day if you wish; go for 11-12 days, then take a two-day refeed followed by a diet break at maintenance for at least a few weeks.
> 
> ...





Built said:


> Fats should be minimal, just take your 10g of fish oil and perhaps a tablespoon of olive oil daily.
> 
> No HIIT. It's too much. His revised guidelines say as much.
> 
> ...



The only acceptable cardio is WALKING. Up to an hour a day in total, and there is no need to do it all at once. It can help you manage your hunger - go for a few 20-minute walks through the day if you wish. 

Do the workouts that I suggested, you'll find they'll work perfectly.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

I would never ignore you Built!

I dropped the HIIT, but didn't catch it that I needed to drop the cardio completely.  I will do that.

The workouts you suggested just seemed too easy, but after my less than stellar performance last night, I see why.  I will be swapping immediately. Going to take tonight off in the gym, I feel just plain wrung out and beat up.  I will start that exercise plan tomorrow night.


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2009)

Treat the PSMF workouts like a time to deload. Many people actually make strength gains during PSMF diets. I've done it, so will you. Lyle has the workouts as full-body, low volume sessions done twice a week. I find that for the 12 days of PSMF, every third day like this works perfectly. 

Walking is fine. You will in fact find it helpful for hunger-control. No other cardio, and like the cardio and weight recommendations, the increased protein wasn't a suggestion; it's mandatory.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 12, 2009)

Roger, tailoring accordingly. 

Question about the protein.  I have limited access to foods out here.  I think if I was to take my protein any higher than 200-250 I would be closer to 1500 cals.  Which is the better option, slightly higher cals or slightly lower protein?


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2009)

Keep the protein no lower than 1.5g/lb LBM. Nothing wrong with boosting your protein with whey; you may not find it holds you very long, but you can try using it as a "preload"; say a 20-g protein shake just before you have your meal, or even with it. There is research to support that this can be an effective strategy in inducing satiety through the stimulation of a hormone called CCK.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 12, 2009)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok, sorry for reposting, didnt know I couldnt edit after some time.  This is after completing my second day.  Built, anyway you could delete my first post for this day?  I will just post after completing each day now.

11SEP09:
Weight: 212.5 (hruh?!)

I woke up feeling tired, bloated and sluggish. Abs are non-existant. My vascularity is gone and I am as smooth as a hotdog. I am going to assume that something I ate yesterday is causing me to retain enough water to float a tanker. I'm not much of a salt eater, so maybe the hot sauces I was using on my chicken and such.

30 minutes of stationary bike work at around 140BPM

Breakfast:
6oz Steamed Tilapia with 1/4 cup raw Broccoli
260 cals, 50g protein, 3g carbs

Still very hungry even after breakfast, but I have the funky taste in the back of my throat, so I am definately in ketosis.

Break:
Cottage Cheese 3/4 cup, 2 slices of roast beef
220cals, 8g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch:2 chicken breasts chopped mixed with 1/4cup peas and 1/4 cup carrots
293cals, 8g carbs, 51g protein

Break:
Cottage Cheese 3/4 cup, 2 slices of roast beef
220cals, 8g carbs, 30g protein

Dinner:
Eggbeater Omelet with diced ham, and whey shake (double whey shake to try to catch up on protein)
375cals, 8g carbs, 71g protein

Totals:
1368cals, 35g carbs, 232g protein

I will try to up the protein more tomorrow, just can't seem to get it higher without messing with the cals/carbs.

I feel like I have been beaten with a large stick.  I have a blinding headache, although the hunger has dulled somewhat.  I will take the night off the gym, and will be stopping cardio, so hopefully this will improve.


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2009)

Dude, seriously, no more cardio. Just walking, and not even power walking - just an ordinary walking pace. It really does settle down hunger. 

Try the whey shake with a few fish oil caps before a meal.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 12, 2009)

I dropped it, that was the log for yesterday before I talked to you.  My log is from 6pm-6am because that is when I am awake.  Todays log will be posted tomorrow morning.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 13, 2009)

12SEP09:
Weight: 211.8 

I woke up feeling better than I went to bed, but still had a headache, which I pretty much carried with me all day.  

No cardio today.

Breakfast:
3 chicken thighs
327 cals, 39g protein, 0g carbs

Break:
Cottage Cheese 3/4 cup, 4 slices of roast beef
270cals, 9g carbs, 38g protein

Lunch:
Ribeye Steak and catfish filet
493 cals, 4g carbs, 40g protein

Break:
Cottage cheese
170cals, 4g carbs, 22g protein

Dinner:
Eggbeater Omelet with diced ham, and whey shake (double whey shake to try to catch up on protein)
375cals, 8g carbs, 71g protein

Totals:
1635cals, 25g carbs, 210g protein

I went a little crazy with the steak, but we only get steak every once in a while out here, and I wasn't going to pass it up.  I stayed in deficit on calories, but not nearly as low as I should have been.  Carbs were within goal, protein was low, but anymore and my cals would be through the roof.  Will try harder to get them up.

Energy is up a bit, and hunger was much more manageable, probably due to keeping carbs pretty low.  I was still weak in the gym, but did Builts PSMF workout #1 to completion.  I certainly didn't feel stronger, but I was able to complete my lifts.

I have been urinating all day, so I am looking forward to the weigh-in in the morning, I think i have dropped some water.  I feel harder and less squishy.  If I could get rid of the headache I would be good to go.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2009)

The headache WILL go. Take some Advil and some caffeine. 

Nothing wrong with those calories, you're fine.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 13, 2009)

Took an advil with some coffee.  Headache is gone for now.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2009)

There you go.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 14, 2009)

Built, do I refeed at 7 days or go the whole 14?


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 14, 2009)

12SEP09:
Weight: 210.4

Much better wakeup today.  General sense of fuzziness is gone, and that certain special "someone hit me with a bat" feeling was much improved.  

No cardio.

Breakfast:
Turkey Patty with salad
180 cals, 20g protein, 2g carbs

Break:
5 slices of deli turkey (out of cottage cheese)
150 cals, 15g protein, 4g carbs

Lunch:
2 chicken breasts, 1oz baby carrots
245 cals, 48g protein, 2g carb

Break:
6 slices of deli turkey 
180 cals, 18g protein, 5g carbs

Dinner:
Eggbeater Omelet with diced ham, and whey shake (double whey shake to try to catch up on protein) and tossing in some non-fat ricotta to add a bit.
400cals, 8g carbs, 95g protein

Totals:
1185cals, 21g carbs, 200g protein

Once again, I have failed on getting 1.5g protein.  This isn't intentional.  I misjudged the amount in the turkey slices and undershot waaaay too much.  I will be eating basically the same thing tomorrow, so I will eat more turkey.

Much more energetic, and hunger was even better.  Instead of feeling like eating a child, I was down to feeling like threatening children until they give me their ice cream.  I no longer feel like my stomach is eating my spine, and overall feel bouncier and happier.  I am off of the gym again tonight.  This isn't doing much for my mental state of well being, but I understand the theory behind it, and I am very very weak.  While not feeling tired per se, climbing steps and lifting anything leaves me breathless and a little lightheaded.

I still had a headache all day, but I was able to control it with caffeine and advil (thanks Built).  My caffeine intake is really getting high though.  I am already using the EC stack, and now I am up to about 2-3 cups of coffee throughout the day.  For someone who doesn't even drink soda, this is a lot.


----------



## Built (Sep 14, 2009)

No carrots.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 14, 2009)

Could the carrots make me retain water?  I only lost .3lbs yesterday, and while I know that daily weigh ins arent a good indication of anything, as low as my cals were yesterday, I would have expected a lower number.

Built, also, do I refeed at the 7 day mark, or go the entire 14?


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 14, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> Could the carrots make me retain water?  I only lost .3lbs yesterday, and while I know that daily weigh ins arent a good indication of anything, as low as my cals were yesterday, I would have expected a lower number.
> 
> Built, also, do I refeed at the 7 day mark, or go the entire 14?



The entire 14.  I personally do things a little differently by starting the refeed the night of the last day after the workout to take advantage of maximum reglycogenation (UD 2.0 style) but that's just me.

Carrots contain too many carbs for this diet.  Best just to leave them out.

Stick to fibrous carbs for this diet like romaine, brocolli, spinach, celery, etc..


----------



## Built (Sep 14, 2009)

PSMF 11-12 days, then a two-day refeed. 

Like I said in here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/102668-14-day-psmf-log.html#post1925037


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 14, 2009)

roger


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 15, 2009)

14SEP09
Weight: 210.2

Woke up feeling great.  No headache, and energy to boot.  Abs coming in strongly, and general feelling of muscle hardness.  Hunger is still there, but much more manageable.

Breakfast: Jennie-O turkey patty
160 cals, 1g carbs, 20g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese and 6 slices of turkey breast
230 cals, 9g carbs, 26g protein

Lunch: 2 small/med boneless chicken breasts and whey shake
390cals, 3g carbs, 68g protein

Break: 6 slices of turkey breast
180 cals, 4g carbs, 18g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham, double whey shake with non fat ricotta
400cals, 8g carbs, 95g protein

Totals: 1360cals, 25g carbs, 227g protein

I did better on the protein today, although still not up where I want it.  Our grocery run was delayed this week, and my pickings are slim.  Out of cottage cheese completely, and I can only eat so much turkey.  The whey shakes are getting to me, and I also realized that my "super" whey shake contains creatine, which I was not taking, so that explains my water retention, basically making my weight log useless.

I feel worlds better today, especially after taking off my shirt in the gym to check my progress.  It has only been a few days, and I am visually much more defined and harder.  Vascularity sucks, but I THINK this has to do with my water retention.  I really wish I wouldn't have messed with the creatine to better track my weight.  I measured my waist size today just for the hell of it, and I am already down about 1/3 of an inch.  Pants are loose.  The skinny gods are happy.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry for the late response.  I was pulled off of the rig for a medical emergency involving my son.  I have been in and out of the hospitol for several days, so this log will have to wait until the 1st, when I will be returning to work.

Built, if you would, delete this thread and I will start a new one on the 1st.

Thanks


----------



## Built (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, you poor thing!

I've locked the thread. When you are able to re-start, you can look over this one and re-build your plan when you start a new thread.


----------

